# Can you recommend a HD upgrade - HR10-250



## Chris K (Sep 13, 2008)

Howdy,

Got my used HR10-250 working okay.:up:

Step one for me as a newbie is to pick up a new drive.

Can you recommend any drives around $100.00?

Any opinions on WD5000AVJB or Seagate DB35 or should I be looking at others.

Thanks in advance.

Chris


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

What ever your budget can handle, is what I would with, but you do realize you will not be getting the MPEG4 stream on that box>


----------



## Chris K (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the response.

Yes I am aware of the mpeg4 issue but if I understand correctly it only affects hd and not sd.

I do not subscribe to hd currently and I don't see it happening in the immediate future.

Mostly I just wanted a higher capacity and something I could use to move some recordings to pc with.

Am I not going to be able to do the copy to pc?

It's not really a big issue if I can't, just something I wanted to try and it would have been nice for those once in a whiles.

Thanks again


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Sur eyou can copy or stream them from teh tivo to a pc, first you have to zipper the tivo and have tytool or tyshow on your pc


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I bought the Western Digital WD5000AVJB from buy.com for 91.24. Buy has the Db35 for 85 but is is always out of stock. I don't know if it is available cheaper from elsewhere. It is very quiet. I also bought a DB35 from Weaknees which I am hoping was bad since it was very loud and I am waiting for the replacement. 

I need to upgrade another Tivo and I am currently debating on which drive to go with. If you find them any cheaper let me know.


----------

